# تركيب الأقمار الصناعية



## fullbank (1 مايو 2008)

اقتبس الانسان وعلماؤه القوانين الفيزيائية من الطبيعة ، وكان اكتشاف قوانين الحركة من قبل العالم الكبير اسحق نيوتن الأثر الأكبر في بناء وتشييد الأقمار المصنوعة من قبل الإنسان والتي بدأ الإنسان من خلالها بأول مراحل مراقب نفسه عن بعد ووضع القواعد الأساسية لغزوالفضاء . 
يقوم القمر الاصطناعي اليوم وبعد زمن من تطويره بمهام فريدة ودقيقة جداً لايمكن لمسيرة الحضارة البشرية أن تتجاوز أهمينها ،ويمكن حتى أن نصنفها ضمن علوم ، أويمكن أن نقول أنها أنشأت علوما بحد ذاتها . ومهما كانت مهمة القمر ومهما بلغ تصميمه من التعقيد فإنه يتألف عموماً من كتلتين رئيسيتين يطلق عليهما الحمولة والحافلة :





الحمولة Payload :
وهي جميع المعدات التي يحتاجها القمر لإتمام مهمته ، وذلك يتضمن الهوائيات والكاميرات وأجهزة الرادار والدارات الالكترونية المختلفة التي تؤمن عمليات التحكم والإرسال والاستقبال ، وكمثال على ذلك الحمولة في 
-أقمار الطقس تتضمن الكاميرات التي تعطي صوراً تتضمن معلومات عن بنية الغيوم.
-أقمار الاتصالات تحتاج الى عواكس هوائية ضخمة لإرسال الإشارات الهاتفية أو التلفزيونية .
-أقمار الإستشعار عن بعد تحتاج الى كاميرات رقمية دقيقة وحساسات تصوير دقيقة للحصول على صور واضحة عن سطح الارض ومكوناتها المختلفة .
-أقمار البحث العلمي تحتاج الى التلسكوب وحساسات الصورة لتسجيل المشاهد للنجوم والكواكب التي تتم دراستها .





الحافلة أو الباص Bus : 
جزء المخصص من القمر لاستيعاب الحمولة ونقلها الى المدار المطلوب .
يقوم هذا الجزء بحفظ أجزاء القمر مع بعضها البعض ويؤمن القدرة الكهربائية ،وحسابات العمل والدفع والتسيير الى الفضاء ، بالإضافة الى ذلك تمتلك الحافلة معدات الاتصال مع المحطة الارضية الخاصة بها .





منظومة توليد الطاقة Power Systems
تحتاج جميع انظمة وأجهزة القمر الصناعي الى الطاقة كي تعمل وتنجز مهامها ، وتؤمن الشمس الطاقة اللازمة لأغلب الأقمار الصناعية الموجودة في مداراتنا الأرضية . 
تستخدم أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية الاشعة الشمسية للحصول على الطاقةالكهربائية اللازمة باستخدام آلاف الخلايا الشمسية ، وتقوم بتوزيع الطاقة الكهربائية بين البطاريات الكهربائية من أجل التخزين ، ووحدات التوزيع التي تقوم بتوزيع الطاقة الكهربائية على مختلف المعدات المستهلكة للكهرباء . 





منظومة التحكم بالتوجيه Pointing Control 
تقوم هذه المنظومة بالحفاظ على ثبات القمر الصناعي في وضعيته المطلوبة وضمان التوجيه السليم في الاتجاه المطلوب الصحيح للقمر الصناعي 
يستخدم هذا النظام الحساسات التي تعتبر بمثابة العيون التي ترى الوضعية الحالية للقمر ، وميكانزمات الدفع والتسيير أو عجلات المولدة للعزم ، وذلك تبعا للتصميم الذي يعتمد على المهام المخصص لها عمل القمر الصناعي . 
فالأقمار المخصصة للمراقبة العلمية ( دراسة الكواكب والنجوم ) تحتاج الى نظام قيادة (تسيير ودفع ) دقيق جداً مقارنة بماتحتاجه أقمار الاتصالات .





منظومة الاتصالات Communications
تحتوي منظومة الاتصالات في أقمار الاتصالات على الناقل والمستقبل والهوائيات المختلفة اللازمة لإتمام عمليات تبادل الرسائل والمعلومات بين القمر والمحطة الأرضية 
يستخدم التحكم الأرضي هذه المنظومة لإرسال أوامر التشغيل والحركة الى الحاسب الملاح في القمر ، وبالعكس تكفل هذه المنظومة نقل جميع البيانات التي يجمعها القمر الصناعي في مهمته الى المحطة الأرضية .





منظومة التحكم بالحرارة Thermal Control
تقوم هذه المنظومة بحماية القمر وحمولته المختلفة من بيئة الفضاء القاسية ، حيث يتعرض القمر خلال تواجده في مداره الى تقلبات حرارية شديدة تتراوح بين -120 تحت الصفر في الظل ، الى 180درجة بوجود الأشعة الشمسية المباشرة .
وهذه التقلبات الحرارية تشكل إحدى أهم العوائق الطبيعية لعمل هذه الأقمار .
تستخدم منظومة التحكم الحراري في عملها وحدات التوزيع والعزل الحراري لحماية الأجهزة الالكترونية التي تعتبر أكثر المعدات حساسية للحرارة .
تشريح القمر الصناعي 
بتشريح القمر الصناعي عموماً نجده عبارة عن جهاز أوعدة أجهزة مجموعة في بنية آلية فائقة التعقيد ، فجميع أنواع الأقمار تمتلك العديد من الأنظمة العاملة معاً بتزامن وتناغم محكم ،بحيث تشكل نظاماً متكاملاً يحقق ختلف المهام الموكلة إليه .





-الناقل والمستقبل Transmitter/Receiver 
جزء من منظومة الاتصالات الاحتياطية ، تعمل عندما يحتاج القمر الى إرسال صورة الى الأرض ،حيث يقوم الناقل بتحويل بيانات الصورة الي إشارة كهرطيسية يمكن إرسالها الى الأرض .
وعندما يقوم المهندسون بإرسال أوامر الى القمر ليقوم بعمل ما( تبعا لنوع مهمات القمر) يقوم المستقبل في القمر بالتقاط الإشارة واستقبالها وتحويلها الى رسالة ( لغة ) يفهمها الحاسب الملاح داخل القمر الصناعي .





-البطارية Battery
جزء من النظام الاحتياطي للطاقة ، حيث تقوم بتخزين القدرة الكهربائية التي تنتج من نظام الطاقة الشمسية ، وهذه البطارية تستخدم البطارية لتغذية مختلف المعدات الالكترونية التي تعمل في القمر الصناعي .





-نظام الطاقة الشمسية Solar Arrays
يتكون من صفائح واسعة على شكل أجنحة تشكل بناء مكون من آلاف الخلايا الشمسبة ،تقوم كل منها باستغلال الأشعة الشمسية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لعمل الأنظمة المختلفة في القمر ، حيث تتصل جميع تلك الخلايا الشمسية مع بعضها البعض ومع تركيبات النظام للحصول على الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لعمل الأجهزة من جهة ،ولإعادة شحن البطاريات الكهربائية الخاصة بالقمر من جهة أخرى . 





-هيكل الباص أو الحافلة Bus Structure
يعتبر الهيكل الذي يقوم بضمان نقل وسلامة موجودات وحمولة القمر جزء هام وأساسي من منظومة القمر الصناعي ، حيث يقوم بناء هذا الهيكل على الدقة العالية في الهندسة والتصميم ، فمواد هذا الهيكل تجمع مابين المتانة العالية والوزن النوعي المنخفض حيث تقوم المعركة الهندسية بين القدرة على حمل الأوزان وتحمل الإجهادات المختلفة التي يتعرض لها القمر خلال رحلته من جهة ، وتقليل الاستهلاك الوقودي من خلال تقليل الوزن قدر الامكان ، لتأمين أكبر زمن وقدرة كافية لحركة القمر خلال أداء مهمته في المدار الخاص به .
وبالنتيجة تعتبر المواد : الألمنيوم ( خفة الوزن ) والتيتانيوم ( قساوة ومتانة عاليتين ) والغرافيت ( صلادة ) ، هي أكثر المواد استخداما في الصناعة الإنشائية لهيكل الحافلة في القمر الصناعي .





-الهوائي ذو الربح العالي High Gain Antenna 
جزء من منظومة الاتصالات الاحتياطية التي تستخدم لإرسال الكميات الهائلة من البيانات بسرعة كبيرة بين الأرض والقمر الصناعي .





-الهوائي اومني Omni Antennas 
جزء من منظومة الاتصالات الاحتياطية ، تستخدم لنقل وتبادل الرسائل بين القمر والتحكم الأرضي في المحطة الأرضية الخاصة بالقمر .





-الكاميرا الرقمية Digital Camera
توجد الكاميرات الرقمية في أقمار الاستشعار عن بعد ، وهي جزء من نظام الحمولة الاحتياطي ، وتستخدم لتسجيل الصور الدقيقة لسطح الأرض . 





-الحاسب الملاح Flight Computer
يعتبر هذا الكمبيوتر جزء من منظومة القيادة وإدارة البيانات الاحتياطية ، التي تشكل دماغ القمر الصناعي الذي يتحكم بفعاليات القمر المختلفة .





-معالج الــ الدخل / الخرج I/O Processor
جزء من نظام القيادة وإدارة البيانات الاحتياطي ، الذي يتحكم بحركة البيانات من والى الكمبيوتر المركزي في القمر .





-عجلات التوجيه Reaction Wheels
جزء من منظومة التحكم والتوجيه الاحتياطية في القمر الصناعي ، تتكون من عجلات ثقيلة تدور مغزليا باتجاهات مختلفة ، يتولد نتيجة لتلك الحركة عزم دوراني يسبب حركة القمر الصناعي وانتقاله الى الوضعية المنشودة


----------



## م المصري (1 مايو 2008)

موضوع رائع و مفيد ..... يليق بعضو متميز
اشكرك ...


----------



## fullbank (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المرور العطر والجميل


----------



## م المصري (2 مايو 2008)

موضوع ذو صله 
راقب الاقمار الصناعيه ... بنفسك !


----------



## الياس عبد النور (8 مايو 2008)

جميل ورائع


----------



## zibara (1 يونيو 2008)

موضوع رائع 
تحياتي


----------

